# fodmap diet - worked for 2 weeks and then conditions returned



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, new to this forum and wondered if anyone could help. I was diagnosed with IBS properly recently though i have suffered with condition from my teens (now 42). My symptons have got worse in the last year or so and i have been tested for negative ibd . I started a fodmap diet three weeks ago and my symptoms subsided for two weeks. However, this week the symptoms have returned with a vengeance. I am also taking Symprove (pro-biotic - for about two months now). Has anyone had asimilar experience ? I consider myself quite a dietary expert for a laymen and believe i have followed the diet correctly. My symptons are always the same - bloating, abdominal pain, nausea, flatulence, trapped wind and just a general feeling of uneasiness !! Thanks


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Dan, what are you eating? Can you write a list out and we can see if there are any known triggers?


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Shaylu said:


> Dan, what are you eating? Can you write a list out and we can see if there are any known triggers?


Yes, i can do this properly later but briefly for now ; - porridge oats, 'genius' gluten free bread (fodmap friendly), chicken, courgettes, red peppers, Tinned fish(plain) potatoes, chives, spinach (small amount), coffee (3 cups a day), golden syrup, sugar, Gluten free pasta, lacto free cheese, olive oil, sunflower oil.

Thanks again


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

I forgot - whey protein isolate (after training) and fodmap friendly nuts and seeds (but not many recently)


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Coffee can be a problem for some people. The low fodmaps diet does not work for everyone. It doesn't work for me.

I follow the scd diet, which doesn't solve my problem either.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Try cutting out the genius bread ( a lot of gf produces use insulin or fructose). Also what are you having with yr porridge and coffee? Cows milk can be an issue with some as can the coffee. Try cutting out one at a time as see if you notice any improvements. Milk suggestions are almond or rice milk but watch out for carrageenan in some of those as that can irritate some tums ( Rice Dream in the long life section is good)


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Dan where in the UK are you? You could also try acupuncture to get yr digestive system balanced..can help with quite a few symptoms.


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Yes, I will definitely stop the 'genius' gluten free bread as i've only just started eating this recently so it could be the cause.

I have Lacto-free milk and golden syrup with my porridge which is low fodmap and i have been having since I started the diet. Shaylu and jaumeb I think that you are bot right in that I should maybe try dropping the coffee. This makes me sad as I love my coffee !!!

I fear that jaumeb may be right and maybe the low fodmap may not work for me. I hope not as I thought I'd finally found something that helped. Think I may eliminate these things first and persevere with low fodmap for a bit and see.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes I loved coffee /latte too and it had to go:-(


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep us updated. If your symptoms started after introducing the gf bread maybe they disappear when you take it out.


----------



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

A lot of people have problems with any type of whey protein. You could try switching to either rice protein or pea protein (don't know much about pea protein, so it might still cause problems).

I agree that any kind of GF processed product is generally not good. And you may even have a problem with starches in general. I find that I can't have potatoes, rice, oats, etc. I can only do quinoa.

Many of the things on your list could be the source of the problem so it's a bit difficult to tell without experimenting.


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Interesting what you guys are saying about GF processed product so i'm going to cut those out first and see how I go. I feel better today - had really basic food yesterday. Do feel a bit nauseous but I think that maybe due to the whisky I drank last night !!!

I will keep you updated on how it goes


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi. Thought I'd give another quick update. I gave up the GF genius bread and other GF process products and was better for a couple of days. Then symptoms came back again! It wasn't whisky this time and as I'm keeping a fodmap food diary I reckon it could be either red peppers, courgette or Aubergine(egg plant to my American friends) that could be a trigger for me. Has anyone else experienced this ?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

In my case, courgette is one of the less problematic foods. You'll have to test them one by one. I'm interested in the result of your experiment. My intuition says that pepper is the most upsetting.


----------



## LucieB (Sep 18, 2015)

In my case, the eggplant. Agree to testing each individually, keeping in mind that the amount of a particular food can also be a trigger. Meaning, a half cup might be tolerable but not a full cup. Let us know!


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think your intuition may be spot on jaumeb. I have dropped the red pepper and my symptoms have reduced. However I did drop the aubergine(egg plant) too so it could be that. But looking at my food diary it certainly does look like pepper may be a problem. Lucie B ,you are right in that i should watch the amount of veg i use - sometimes i let the amounts of some veg 'slip through the net'. I will deffo keep an eye on this.

I made a delicious Caribbean Curry Lamb. Is there anywhere we can share recipes on this site ? If not I was thinking of possibly starting a site myself as i have invented some cracking fodmap friendly dishes whilst on this diet.

Another question i have though - I am finding that since starting the fodmap diet the actual amount i can eat at a sitting has decreased and if i eat a big meal no matter what i eat my symptoms seem to return. Has anyone else found this ?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not on the low fodmap diet.

An idea is to make more smaller meals. I find that if I eat less carbs and more healthy fatt (say virgin olive oil) I am hungrier and my digestion is stronger.


----------



## LucieB (Sep 18, 2015)

Your symptoms sound just like mine used to be, and still are if I stray from SCD, eat too much, or eat too fast. I do fill up faster eating all the protein from SCD.

Going back to eggplant and zucchini? Are they raw or cooked? Peeled? I can handle more zucchini aka courgette if peeled, cooked, and deseeded if full of seeds. Another thing to test.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been SCD strict for longer than 6 years.


----------



## heather41 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am also trying a low FODMAPS diet for the past two weeks. I discovered that I have a severe intolerance to tapioca, which is a key ingredient in most gluten free bread products. This seems to be somewhat common, when I look at blogs and message boards, but that's all I could find. I can't find any moree details on tapioca intolerance.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks heather41, I didn't know tapioca could be so problematic. I was planning to try it next week.


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think that Tapioca is a problem for me too heather41. I find that in very small amounts it's fine. I'm glad I checked back on here actually because it reminded me that i was going to try and eat smaller portions. I'm such a pig !! I had terrible symptoms yesterday but I do think it's alcohol related - need to cut back on that too. Generally though i think the fodmap diet has improved my symptoms. Finding it difficult finding triggers as sometimes it seems quite random. I have been prescribed amytripoline 10mg(think that's how you spell it) and this does help guarantee a full nights sleep.


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello again. I had a bad night last night and I think it's because I had grapes (only a handful) and a satsuma (mandarin) yesterday. Has anyone else experienced problems with these ?


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Update ; - Well, i don't think Fodmap Diet has worked for me .Been on it 7 months now and have been pretty strict. I was still waiting for symptoms to subside so i could re-introduce foods but never happened! Shame because I have amassed some nice recipes

Oh well, apparently it works for some so worth a try..


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update.


----------

